# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Helsinki linja linjalta

## trumanb

Ensinnäkin hej på dig pitkästä aikaa. Olen ollut vähän "pakkolomalla" näistä kuvioista, kun koulu ja työ vienyt niin paljon aikaa.

Kai tämä viestiketju on soveliasta tänne Kuvat-alueelle aloittaa, vaikka sivuillani ei toistaiseksi vielä paljon kuvia olekaan? Kuvasivu siitä kuitenkin on tulossa, joten jatkossa sieltä tulee löytymään paljon ottamiani kuvia.

Kyseessä siis "Helsinki linja linjalta" -sivustoni, joka ehkä jollekin saattaa olla jo tuttu aiemmilta vuosilta. Olen vihdoin saamassa ulkoasupäivityksen kuntoon, joten tuota pikaa pääsen syöttämään sisältöä sinne. Sain ihan kokeeksi pistettyä jo jopa kaksi raitiovaunukuvaa sinne!  :Very Happy: 

Toivoisin, että voisitte hieman kommentoida sivujeni ulkoasua. Olkaa kilttejä, älkääkä ihan lyttyyn haukkuko.  :Wink:  Sivut ovat vielä siis testivaiheessa. Jos (ja kun) jotain bugia löytyy, niin ilmoittakaa siitä ihmeessä minulle. Muistakaa tässä yhteydessä myös kertoa käyttämänne Internet-selain.

Sivut löytyvät täältä: http://helsinki.trumanb.net
(Jos joku on linkittänyt sivuni omille sivuilleen vanhalla osoitteella, niin päivittäkää tähän uuteen. Vanha osoite oli http://trumanb.net)

Kaksi raitiovaunukuvaa löytyvät, kun klikkaatte vasemmasta valikosta "Raitiolinjat" ja sitten alemmasta valikosta "Linjat", jolloin voitte klikata keskelle ilmestyvää "1: Kauppatori - Käpylä" -linkkiä.

Kuvia ilmestyy tuonne sivustolle lähitulevaisuudessa PALJON lisää!  :Smile:

----------


## jtm

> Toivoisin, että voisitte hieman kommentoida sivujeni ulkoasua. Olkaa kilttejä, älkääkä ihan lyttyyn haukkuko.  Sivut ovat vielä siis testivaiheessa. Jos (ja kun) jotain bugia löytyy, niin ilmoittakaa siitä ihmeessä minulle. Muistakaa tässä yhteydessä myös kertoa käyttämänne Internet-selain.


Tuo sivusto vaikutti aika lupaavalta ja näytti hienolta, sekä ammattilaisen tekemältä.  :Smile:

----------


## Albert

On hyvän näköistä.
Chromen "Inspectorin" kautta katsottuna ammattimaista koodia.
Käyttänetköhän mitä editoria tms.?

----------


## Antero Alku

Mukavan näköistä. Ja turha mainita, että sivut ovat kesken. Onko olemassa www-sivustoja, jotka ovat valmiit eivätkä enää koskaan muutu?

Yksi ehdotus: Saatko sivustollesi hakemistokartan. Eli voisi kartasta klikata, mistä kohtaa haluaisi kuvan nähdä. Kuvat olisi tietenkin merkitty jollain täpällä. Siitä syntyisi sellainen mukava Ratikka-GIS.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## trumanb

Albert: Kiitos. Käytän Adobe Dreamweaveria, jossa käytän "code"-näkymää.

Antero: En ole ihan varma, mitä tarkoitat tuolla hakemistokartalla. Voisitko kertoa vähän enemmän? Ja joo, tottahan se on, ettei mikään sivu ole koskaan valmis.  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Antero: En ole ihan varma, mitä tarkoitat tuolla hakemistokartalla. Voisitko kertoa vähän enemmän? Ja joo, tottahan se on, ettei mikään sivu ole koskaan valmis.


Sitä, että sivultasi löytyisi linjakartta, jossa olisi vaikka nuppineulan kuvia paikoista, joista löytyy sivustoltasi kuva. Klikkaamalla nuppineulaa aukeaa joko ainokainen kuva paikasta tai sitten ikonikuvahakemisto esim. siihen tapaan, kun sivusi oikeassa reunassa nyt on.

Näin sivujesi katsoja voisi esimerkiksi seurata jonkin linjan reitin näkymiä tai jos häntä kiinnostaa erityisesti jokin paikka, hän näkisi heti, onko siitä paikasta kuvia ja jos on, ne löytyvät helposti saman tien.

Teknisestihän tämä ei ole kovin kummoinen juttu. Karttakuvaan on vain määritelty linkkialueita, jotka johtavat eteenpäin kuten muutkin sivujesi linkit. Työläintä on karttakuvan ylläpito, jos nuppineulat ovat samaa bittikarttaa itse kartan kuvan kanssa. Mun osaamiseni Javasta on täyttä nollaa, mutta tiedän, että sillä voi tehdä niitä nuppineuloja erikseen niin, ettei tarvitse uuden neulan ilmestyttyä päivittä aina itse karttakuvaa.

Antero

----------


## trumanb

Tarkoitatko ehkä jotakin tällaista karttaa, minkä laitoin nyt kokeeksi tuonne ykköslinjan sivulle?

http://helsinki.trumanb.net/raitiolinjat/linjat/1/

----------


## killerpop

> Sitä, että sivultasi löytyisi linjakartta, jossa olisi vaikka nuppineulan kuvia paikoista, joista löytyy sivustoltasi kuva. Klikkaamalla nuppineulaa aukeaa joko ainokainen kuva paikasta
> 
> Näin sivujesi katsoja voisi esimerkiksi seurata jonkin linjan reitin näkymiä tai jos häntä kiinnostaa erityisesti jokin paikka, hän näkisi heti, onko siitä paikasta kuvia ja jos on, ne löytyvät helposti saman tien.
> 
> Teknisestihän tämä ei ole kovin kummoinen juttu. Karttakuvaan on vain määritelty linkkialueita, jotka johtavat eteenpäin kuten muutkin sivujesi linkit. Työläintä on karttakuvan ylläpito, jos nuppineulat ovat samaa bittikarttaa itse kartan kuvan kanssa. Mun osaamiseni Javasta on täyttä nollaa, mutta tiedän, että sillä voi tehdä niitä nuppineuloja erikseen niin, ettei tarvitse uuden neulan ilmestyttyä päivittä aina itse karttakuvaa.


Sen verran on palveluntarjoajat helpottaneet, että esim Google mapsissa on suhteellisen kiva rajapinta, jota voi käyttää tähän tarkoitukseen. Aiemmin tällaista käytti mm http://phototrans.eu , mutta siirtyi jokunen aika sitten käyttämään openstreetmap:ia (ja vaatinee varmasti ekalla kerralla klikkauksen "load the map". Itse kuvatietokantaan määritellään ko kuvan koordinaatit, keskityspiste ja zoomileveli. Esimerkkinä vaikka http://www.phototrans.eu/14,292049,0.html , josta näkyy muitakin itäkeskuksen tienoilla otettuja autoja tai Hakaniemeen sijoittuva http://www.phototrans.eu/14,257453,0.html

trumanb:lle haluan sanoa, että erityisesti pidin tästä grafiikasta, noi eri liikennevälineiden logot ovat aivan mahtavia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tarkoitatko ehkä jotakin tällaista karttaa, minkä laitoin nyt kokeeksi tuonne ykköslinjan sivulle?


No tuotapa juuri. Sama asiahan on Killerpopin linkkaamissa sivuissa.

Antero

----------


## trumanb

> trumanb:lle haluan sanoa, että erityisesti pidin tästä grafiikasta, noi eri liikennevälineiden logot ovat aivan mahtavia.



Kiitos. Ne logot olivatkin ensimmäinen asia, jotka sivuilleni sain tehtyä.  :Very Happy:  Tein ne jo tammikuussa, mutta sitten ei enää taas ollutkaan ylimääräistä aikaa tehdä itse sivuja kuin vasta toukokuussa.

Toi Openstreetmap näyttää ihan näppärältä, lukuunottamatta sitä ensimmäistä klikkausta, että kartan saa auki. Kumpaakohan kannattaisi käyttää? Google Mapsia vai Openstreetmappia? Tuohon Google Mapsiin sain tehtyä ainakin tuon viivan kuvaamaan raitiolinja ykkösen reittiä. Toisaalta sen tekeminen tuottaa kivasti lisäduunia.

Onko sen linjaviivan tekeminen välttämätöntä? Ja että erikseen tekisin jokaiselle linjalle oman kartan? Vai lätkisinkö kaikki kuvat yhteen openstreetmappiin, jonka sitten linkittäisin jokaiselle linjasivulle? IE 7 ei muuten ainakaan täällä duunissa näytä niiden kuvien paikkoja kartalla siinä Openstreetmapissa.

Ja vielä sellainen kysymys, että onko tuo kartan koko sivuillani sopiva, vai kannattaisiko sen olla isompi? Leveyssuunnassa en sitä oikein kykene isontamaan, mutta korkeutta sille voisin laittaa lisää.

----------


## Daeron

> Toi Openstreetmap näyttää ihan näppärältä, lukuunottamatta sitä ensimmäistä klikkausta, että kartan saa auki. Kumpaakohan kannattaisi käyttää? Google Mapsia vai Openstreetmappia? Tuohon Google Mapsiin sain tehtyä ainakin tuon viivan kuvaamaan raitiolinja ykkösen reittiä. Toisaalta sen tekeminen tuottaa kivasti lisäduunia.
> 
> Onko sen linjaviivan tekeminen välttämätöntä? Ja että erikseen tekisin jokaiselle linjalle oman kartan? Vai lätkisinkö kaikki kuvat yhteen openstreetmappiin, jonka sitten linkittäisin jokaiselle linjasivulle? IE 7 ei muuten ainakaan täällä duunissa näytä niiden kuvien paikkoja kartalla siinä Openstreetmapissa.


OpenStreetMap:iin on syötetty kaikki Helsingin raitiotielinjat (myös melkein kaikki bussilinjat löytyvät, seutulinjoista on vasta pieni osa, Vantaan ja Espoon sisäisiä ei vielä yhtään). Ne eivät suoraan tuossa oletuskartalla näy, mutta esimerkiksi Saksalainen ÖPNV-Karte näyttää ne. Pysäkeistä löytyy kaikki raitiovaunupysäkit, bussipysäkkeistä on helsingistä syötetty melko paljon, mutta ei kaikkia. Myös metron kahdesta linjasta ja Suomenlinjan lautan "reitti" on syötetty OpenStreetMap:iin

Listoja syötetyistä linjoista ja pysäkeistä löytyy seuraavilta sivuilta:

Helsingin linjoja
Bussipysäkit
Raitiovaunupysäkit
Seutulinjoja

Linjojen kohdalta löytyy check-linkki, josta voi ladata reitin joko gpx tai kml -muodossa. Lisäksi löytyy mahdollisuus näyttää reitti googlen karttojen päällä.

----------


## trumanb

Tässä vaiheessa voinen ilmoittaa, että olen kaikki vanhat kuvani saanut lisättyä sivuille, ja uusiakin olen ottanut lähes päivittäin jo heinäkuun alusta lähtien. Kuvamäärän osalta pullat ovat siis hyvin uunissa. Kuvia on tällä hetkellä jo yli tuhat.

Sivujen kehitys ei tietenkään pääty. Tällä hetkellä annan kuville tageja, että voin järjestää ne myös kuvauspaikkojen mukaan. Tässä suora linkki sivulle, josta kuvia voi lähteä selaamaan kuvauspaikkojen mukaan: http://helsinki.trumanb.net/kuvauspaikat/

RSS-feedien ystävät voivat tilata nettisivujeni rss-feedin, jotta pysyvät helposti mukana päivityksissä.  :Wink: 

http://helsinki.trumanb.net/feed/

----------


## trumanb

Kuvien lisäämisen lisäksi olen tehnyt hieman pieniä muutoksia myös itse sivuihin. Olen mm. lisännyt mahdollisuuden jättää kommentteja.  :Smile: 

http://helsinki.trumanb.net

Niin ja olen vaihtanut taustakuvaa. Siitä kuulisin mielelläni mielipiteitä. Onko se liian häiritsevä?

----------


## Samppa

> Niin ja olen vaihtanut taustakuvaa. Siitä kuulisin mielelläni mielipiteitä. Onko se liian häiritsevä?


On se vähän levoton, kaikella ystävyydellä.

----------


## trumanb

Täytyy kokeilla joitain muita taustoja tässä jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## Albert

> Täytyy kokeilla joitain muita taustoja tässä jossain vaiheessa.


Yksinkertainen on kaunista.
Mutta olenkin "vanhan kansan" edustaja.

----------


## Compact

> http://helsinki.trumanb.net
> Niin ja olen vaihtanut taustakuvaa. Siitä kuulisin mielelläni mielipiteitä. Onko se liian häiritsevä?


Kyllä se häiritsee ja imee katseen epäolennaiseen. Onko se jotain kukkatapettia?

----------


## trumanb

Olen nyt yrittänyt yksinkertaistaa sitä taustaa. Onko se nyt parempi?

http://helsinki.trumanb.net/

----------


## bussifriikki

> Olen nyt yrittänyt yksinkertaistaa sitä taustaa. Onko se nyt parempi?
> 
> http://helsinki.trumanb.net/


ainakin huomattavasti parempi kuin se edellinen

----------


## trumanb

Tein pienen sähköisen joulutervehdyksen. Katsottavissa täältä:
http://helsinki.trumanb.net/joulu_860.jpg

----------


## Tonttu18

> Tein pienen sähköisen joulutervehdyksen. Katsottavissa täältä:
> http://helsinki.trumanb.net/joulu_860.jpg


millä ohjelmalla teit? Aika hyvä siitä tuli!  :Very Happy:

----------


## trumanb

Ihan Photoshopilla hutaisin tuossa tänä aamuna.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tein pienen sähköisen joulutervehdyksen. Katsottavissa täältä:
> http://helsinki.trumanb.net/joulu_860.jpg


toihan on hieno!  :Smile: 
hyvää joulua kanssa

----------


## zige94

Onkos sivun päivitys loppunut, muita kiireitä vai miksi ei vielä ole uusista busseista kuvia tullut, eikä edes bussi-listaan päivityksiä poistetetuista ja uusista esimerkiksi Veolian 500-549 tai 550 (Volvo 8700LE) ja 550/551-eteenpäin (Irisbus Crossway LE)?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Onkos sivun päivitys loppunut, muita kiireitä vai miksi ei vielä ole uusista busseista kuvia tullut, eikä edes bussi-listaan päivityksiä poistetetuista ja uusista esimerkiksi Veolian 500-549 tai 550 (Volvo 8700LE) ja 550/551-eteenpäin (Irisbus Crossway LE)?


Samaa ihmettelen.

----------


## trumanb

Hei!

Mukavaa, että sivuilla ilmeisesti on kävijöitä, kun tämmöstä kysellään.

Nyt on tosiaan niin, että tämä vuosi on pitänyt kiirettä muiden projektien parissa. En ole ehtinyt liiemmin käydä valokuvaamassa. En ole kuitenkaan pistämässä pillejä pussiin päivittämisen osalta, mutta toistaiseksi siihen ei vaan ole aikaa. Töiden ja ystävien lisäksi aikani kuluu tällä hetkellä kuitenkin lähinnä henkilökohtaisten, itsestäni kertovien nettisivujen tekemiseen. Kunhan saan ne henkilökohtaiset sivuni valmiiksi, niin luulen pystyväni taas päivittämään joukkoliikennesivujani.

Kiitos, kun kysyitte!

----------


## zige94

> Hei!
> 
> Mukavaa, että sivuilla ilmeisesti on kävijöitä, kun tämmöstä kysellään.
> 
> Nyt on tosiaan niin, että tämä vuosi on pitänyt kiirettä muiden projektien parissa. En ole ehtinyt liiemmin käydä valokuvaamassa. En ole kuitenkaan pistämässä pillejä pussiin päivittämisen osalta, mutta toistaiseksi siihen ei vaan ole aikaa. Töiden ja ystävien lisäksi aikani kuluu tällä hetkellä kuitenkin lähinnä henkilökohtaisten, itsestäni kertovien nettisivujen tekemiseen. Kunhan saan ne henkilökohtaiset sivuni valmiiksi, niin luulen pystyväni taas päivittämään joukkoliikennesivujani.
> 
> Kiitos, kun kysyitte!


Selvä  :Smile:  Kiitos infosta. Bussejahan on vielä muutenkin tulossa lisää nytten, joten helpompaa se varmaanki on kuvata kaikki uudet sitte ensi vuoden puolella  :Very Happy:

----------


## trumanb

Ajattelin tässä vähän herätellä itseäni uudella projektilla. Eli aion muuttaa "Helsinki linja linjalta" -sivustoni WordPressistä Joomlaan. Joomla on alustana minulle uusi tuttavuus, sillä en ole aikaisemmin tehnyt mitään nettisivuja sitä käyttäen. Tässä yhteydessä ajattelin tehdä sivuistani myös ruotsin- ja englanninkieliset versiot, jotta mahdolliset suomea ymmärtämättömät myös osaisivat liikkua siellä.

Ajattelin myös sisällyttää mahdollisuuden rekisteröityä sivustolle, jolloin muut käyttäjät voisivat halutessaan kirjoittaa esim. joukkoliikenteeseen liittyviä uutisia/havaintoja tahi lisäillä omia kuviaan. Tuota kuvien lisäystä tosin vielä harkitsen, koska sivuston pääasiallinen tarkoitus on aikaisemmin nimenomaan ollut toimia minun omana valokuvagalleriana, mutta koska kuvaustahtini aina vaihtelee (esim. minulla tuskin on enää tänä vuonna aikaa käydä ottamassa kuvia), niin olisi toisaalta kiva, että muutkin voisivat halutessaan lisäillä kuvia, ettei sivujen päivitys täysin olisi pysähdyksissä.

Tämä nyt oli tällainen väliaikaraportti. Olen aloittanut sivuston työstön, mutta se on vielä ihan alkutekijöissään.

----------


## trumanb

On tuo uusi versio sivustosta sellaisessa vaiheessa, että voisin sen jo julkistaakin. Eli halukkaat surffatkaa osoitteeseen: http://hll.trumanb.net

----------


## joboo

Milloin tuota sivua oikein päivitetään?

----------


## trumanb

Enpä uskalla enää lupailla mitään. Nykyinen työni vie sen verran aikaa, että vapaa-aika alkaa olla vähissä.

----------

